# Does Metacam Kill Cats?



## Dr.Marie (Jun 21, 2009)

I just wrote another article on my "Is it true that..." blog. I did a lot of research on the use of Metacam in cats and the results surprised me!

Check it out at Is it true that Metacam kills cats? | Is it true that....


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

interesting article


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

nope...................


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

*YES.*

I will never allow that medication to be used in my cats and there is a big note in my file at the vet to make sure of it.

(buprenex, tramadol, even torbogesic all work for short term pain control, just as well, and safer) For long term ..well that is a bigger problem. I suppose in a "nothing to lose" type of situation, cancer for instance, where they cat doesn't have long any way, I might consider it, as long as the cat did not already have renal failure.

I was using tramadol, sparingly, for arthritis pain, in my kitty who had CRF. (until the very end though, Reiki was controlling her pain very well)


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

My dog's on it till thursday hope it's safe for dog's


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh, and my issue with the ONE TIME injection is that once that cat has that injection, he must never have it again. How is that to be prevented? Yes most cats live out their lives with one owner, but what if THEY don't know this shot is for one time only use. They change vets, the cats has surgery, and gets the shot. Acute renal failure results.

Or the cat is given away, same scenario. It's just not worth the risk, in my opnion, even the shot.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have read your article, and like it very much. 

Your points about lack of compliance is very good, and any vet that does not know the client well enough to know if the medicine will be used correctly, or knows the client and knows the medicine has a good chance of not being used correctly, should not dispense metacam.

Full disclosure should also be given, and the medicine should not be dispensed until the vet is sure the client understands the risks.

The reason it has been approved for use in cats in Europe is because a specific dosage has been worked out, I think. Here, it is still labeled for dogs, and the possibility of error in working out the dose is, if not great, still likely.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> My dog's on it till thursday hope it's safe for dog's


Like any drug, there are risks, but yes, in general metacam is safe for dogs, and is meant for dogs


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I think the problem with it is that the dosage HAS to be precise, and it has been prescribed by some vets who have obviously not taken note of the contra-indications.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry i dont want to hijack this thread as i know its about cats.
But one of my dogs was on metacam as he had a muscle strain.
When i put it on the forum he was on metacam a person said its not good news.
Now i will always take my vets advice as they are fully trained.
So my dog stayed on metacam for 10 days.
They went on and on about this medication,how its not good for dogs.
They told me to use devils claw.
I am not being funny but devils claw is only a natural remedy,and would not have done a good a job as metacam.
I am correct?
Well he is ok now and not on any medication.
Thanks for any replies on this..


----------



## mollythecollie (Aug 29, 2009)

lorilu said:


> Oh, and my issue with the ONE TIME injection is that once that cat has that injection, he must never have it again. How is that to be prevented? Yes most cats live out their lives with one owner, but what if THEY don't know this shot is for one time only use. They change vets, the cats has surgery, and gets the shot. Acute renal failure results.
> 
> Or the cat is given away, same scenario. It's just not worth the risk, in my opnion, even the shot.


I dont think it means once in their entire lifetime.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Not stating the obvious but cats and dogs physiology are completely different, they react to things differently. Some things that are tolerated well by dogs are lethal to cats and vice versa, you can not compare the two.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

lorilu said:


> Like any drug, there are risks, but yes, in general metacam is safe for dogs, and is meant for dogs


Thank's for that



Colsy said:


> Sorry i dont want to hijack this thread as i know its about cats.
> But one of my dogs was on metacam as he had a muscle strain.
> When i put it on the forum he was on metacam a person said its not good news.
> Now i will always take my vets advice as they are fully trained.
> ...


I just asked as well cos Badger's on it


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

really My youngest was on it for around 6-7months due to his back legs being skinned from the knee part down i didnt realise it was dangerous. He was only on 0.5mls i think 3 times a day.

I gave it to him each time unless he was in the vets care, i was never explained anything or really what it was just that it was to help in pain wise and bring down the swelling in his legs, told to give 0.5mls (i think) 3 days and day and off you go!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

mollythecollie said:


> I dont think it means once in their entire lifetime.


Yes, the injection is a ONE time shot. Once in a lifetime.

_Repeated use in cats has been associated with acute renal failure and death.
_

source:

Metacam Injection for Cats Veterinary Information from Drugs.com

<edit> perhaps I am misunderstanding what I am reading about the injection, but every web site I've read, it sounds to me like it is a once in a lifetime deal.

Dr Marie could you shed some light on this?


----------



## mollythecollie (Aug 29, 2009)

Daynna said:


> really My youngest was on it for around 6-7months due to his back legs being skinned from the knee part down i didnt realise it was dangerous. He was only on 0.5mls i think 3 times a day.
> 
> I gave it to him each time unless he was in the vets care, i was never explained anything or really what it was just that it was to help in pain wise and bring down the swelling in his legs, told to give 0.5mls (i think) 3 days and day and off you go!


did it kill him?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

im guessing renal failure would show up pretty quickly if they got it? Only now im abit worried that my youngest could be in danger for prolonged use he had it orally if that makes any difference?!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Daynna said:


> really My youngest was on it for around 6-7months due to his back legs being skinned from the knee part down i didnt realise it was dangerous. He was only on 0.5mls i think 3 times a day.
> 
> I gave it to him each time unless he was in the vets care, i was never explained anything or really what it was just that it was to help in pain wise and bring down the swelling in his legs, told to give 0.5mls (i think) 3 days and day and off you go!


That can't possibly have been metacam. Metacam prescribed for cats is to be given no more frequently than every other day. Maximum 3 times a week.

In addition to Dr Marie's article, I have found a few more where vets are saying they will never, any more, prescribe metacam for cats.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

mollythecollie said:


> did it kill him?


No hes still here  thankfully My purse is £4k lighter but hes worth it lol!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

lorilu said:


> That can't possibly have been metacam. Metacam prescribed for cats is to be given no more frequently than every other day. Maximum 3 times a week.
> 
> In addition to Dr Marie's article, I have found a few more where vets are saying they will never, any more, prescribe metacam for cats.


Yes definatly metacam, it was metacam on the bottle and packaging so it couldnt have been anything else.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Daynna said:


> im guessing renal failure would show up pretty quickly if they got it? Only now im abit worried that my youngest could be in danger for prolonged use he had it orally if that makes any difference?!


Yes, it is Acute Renal Failure.

Call your vet and ask what your cat was given. If it was metacam, I recommend you have blood work done to check kidney values. But I can't think how any vet could prescribe metacam three times a day for a cat. Maximum dose is _three times a week._


----------



## mollythecollie (Aug 29, 2009)

This is an excellent article, researched properly with good information  we need more of these


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Metacam has a lot of different views. I have a dog on it that is doing well and a rabbit on the cat version with no problems. As with any medication, there will be scare stories and differing opinions.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Daynna said:


> Yes definatly metacam, it was metacam on the bottle and packaging so it couldnt have been anything else.


Well, you stumped me. I have never heard of prescribing metacam so frequently in cats. Three times a week max, in every website I ahve read.

Did your vet do blood work first? Blood work should always be done before prescribing metacam.

Your boy is one of the lucky ones I guess, but I sure wouldn't risk giving it to him again. Ever.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> Metacam has a lot of different views. I have a dog on it that is doing well and a rabbit on the cat version with no problems. As with any medication, there will be scare stories and differing opinions.


Dogs process meds differently (can't speak for rabbits) and metacam is developed for dogs. Rimadyl, for example, is safe for dogs but fatal to cats.

I am almost as passionately against metacam use in cats as I am passionately against declawing. (those of you "over there" don't have the declaw issue, lucky people)


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

My mum's cat has just been put on long term Metacam for severe gum problems and the vet told me that he has been treating one cat with it for four years now, for the same problem. It looks like it might be better to opt for removal of the teeth, even though the teeth themselves are healthy and the cat is elderly and the vet is slightly worried about the risks of anaesthesia?


----------



## mollythecollie (Aug 29, 2009)

lorilu said:


> Dogs process meds differently (can't speak for rabbits) and metacam is developed for dogs. Rimadyl, for example, is safe for dogs but fatal to cats.
> 
> I am almost as passionately against metacam use in cats as I am passionately against declawing. (those of you "over there" don't have the declaw issue, lucky people)


over where?
Its all very well being passionate, but a good well balanced article with facts tells people much more


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> My mum's cat has just been put on long term Metacam for severe gum problems and the vet told me that he has been treating one cat with it for four years now, for the same problem. It looks like it might be better to opt for removal of the teeth, even though the teeth themselves are healthy and the cat is elderly and the vet is slightly worried about the risks of anaesthesia?


Well periodontal disease can cause kidney failure too. So, in my (not a vet) opinion, her kidneys are now getting a double whammy. Has she had blood work?

Can this be considered a "last resort, nothing to lose" situation? Meaning would quality of life be so bad without it, that euthanasia is being considered? That is the only situation I personally would allow metacam use in a cat of mine. And even then I would probably opt for tramadol.

If removal of the teeth would alleviate the gum problems, personally I would opt for the surgery, but of course I don't know your mum's cat.

My 18 year old girlie, who had kidney disease, high blood pressure, hyperthyroid disease, among many other things, had dental surgery at age 18, and got through it with flying colors as the saying goes. She used bruprenex for short term pain relief and the surgery improved her quality of life greatly for the remainder of her time with me.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

lorilu said:


> That can't possibly have been metacam. Metacam prescribed for cats is to be given no more frequently than every other day. Maximum 3 times a week.
> 
> In addition to Dr Marie's article, I have found a few more where vets are saying they will never, any more, prescribe metacam for cats.


Well, my mum's cat is on daily Metacam, and for the foreseeable future, so nobody's told the vet I took the cat to only last week!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

lorilu said:


> Dogs process meds differently (can't speak for rabbits) and metacam is developed for dogs. Rimadyl, for example, is safe for dogs but fatal to cats.
> 
> I am almost as passionately against metacam use in cats as I am passionately against declawing. (those of you "over there" don't have the declaw issue, lucky people)


A little off topic, but I am with you on that. Horrible process.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

he was very young around 10month olds when he first had it, he finished it in jan 09 at 17months old, Not sure about blood work i only know he was given it because of the injuries he had he was also put under aenesetic sometimes upto 4 times a week! Hes a smaller then adverage cat now aswell. 

I'll ask them about it when he goes for his boosters


----------



## Dr.Marie (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow..what a response from you guys!



> perhaps I am misunderstanding what I am reading about the injection, but every web site I've read, it sounds to me like it is a once in a lifetime deal.
> 
> Dr Marie could you shed some light on this?


There may be a little confusion. The injection is labelled for "one time use" but this doesn't mean once in a lifetime. This means that for this current problem we give the injection once. But, if your cat had another surgery or accident in the future it is ok to receive another injection.

The reasoning for this is that a single Metacam injection is a little bit of work for the kidneys, but if the kidneys had to process more than one dose it would be that much harder on them.

And to clarify, Metacam does not seem to be a problem when administered to dogs. I give Metacam to dogs on a daily basis.

For those of you who have cats who have been placed on Metacam, I would just like to be clear that in almost all cases this is ok. The risk of disease is extremely small when administered at the correct dose to a cat with healthy kidneys. I have given metacam to hundreds if not thousands of cats and have never had a problem...it's that rare. But, once in a blue moon a serious reaction can happen.

Also, for those of you who are worried because your cat was on Metacam in the past, no need to worry. If the Metacam is going to cause renal failure you will see severe sickness within a few days (possibly a couple of weeks) of administering it.

Hope that helps clear things up!
Dr. Marie


----------



## Dr.Marie (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh, and one other thing...for the poster who said their cat was given Metacam 3x per day that cannot be right. Often for cats we will give it once every 3 days...perhaps that is where the confusion was? The other possibility is that the medication was Tramadol which can be given 3x per day.

Metacam is never given more than once daily.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Dr.Marie said:


> For those of you who have cats who have been placed on Metacam, I would just like to be clear that in almost all cases this is ok. The risk of disease is extremely small when administered at the correct dose to a cat with healthy kidneys. I have given metacam to hundreds if not thousands of cats and have never had a problem...it's that rare. But, once in a blue moon a serious reaction can happen.
> 
> Dr. Marie


But in your article you did state you will not be dispensing metacam to cats anymore. As you said there are enough anecdotes on the internet to show that Acute Renal Failure happens with metacam more than with other drugs.

Many of the vet pages I read this morning said similar things, that they prescribed metacam to cats without hesitation until they started researching it.

One of the problems with this medications IS that some vets are not up to date on the dangers of this med in cats. However I do believe the package insert info now states these warnings about giving the metacam to cats. Though of course there's always going to be the vet who doesn't read the warnings.

Anyway thanks for bringing it up, and for clearing up the one shot confusion. For myself, I choose no metacam for my cats.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Dr.Marie said:


> Also, for those of you who are worried because your cat was on Metacam in the past, no need to worry. If the Metacam is going to cause renal failure you will see severe sickness within a few days (possibly a couple of weeks) of administering it.
> 
> Dr. Marie


That's a relief. My yorkie was accidentally given 2 1/2 times the proper dose for a week or so after surgery two years ago, mostly due to my stupidity though it would have made life easier if the syringe markings had been clearer or some better written explanation given, as I didn't properly take in everything the vet was saying at the time I picked her up. I've always worried a bit about her kidneys ever since so it's good to know that any problems would have been immediate rather than long term damage. Assuming same thing applies to small dogs.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thats a huge relief was getting worried there Banjo (dog) has to have it for life  because of hip dysplacia etc & is due blood check soon, I dont think any of the claws have had it except our baby MC (RIP little paws) the other month after he had to have his lungs drained etc god I hope that didnt send him on his way :frown2: At the vet tomorro so going to ask what there veiws are a very good article thank you for the info


----------



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Dr. Marie - can I ask you a question?

My burmese cat has chronic idiopathic cystitis. He was a rescue cat - he's been living with me just over a year and is ten years old.

He had lots of tests over the summer - blood tests, detailed urine tests, xrays of his bladder etc and nothing untoward was found apart from the blood in the urine. The vets said he was an unusual case because his cystitis is more or less constant rather than coming or going. They didn't know why. The symptom he gets with it is incontinence in his sleep due to spasms of the inflamed bladder I think. He goes outside (which he loves), is not overweight, eats wet food only (since I had him) and doesn't seem stressed.

So he has been tried on antibiotics (despite the non-bacterial condition) and cystease but nothing was helping so in mid-october they put him on metacam oral suspension for cats. He's a 5kg boy and he's on 4.5 (mg or ml?- there's a point on the syringe) a day.

This has worked really well - presumably in reducing the inflammation in the bladder. He's had no adverse effects as far as I can see - of course I can't see his kidneys. I just moved to a new area and went to a new vet who gave me some more metacam. The next time I see my vet should I ask him about possible risks and if there are any alternatives? Or maybe he will be due a blood test then because of the meds he is on? Thanks.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

I've not noticed any problems with Metacam either, and I've used it on cats and the dog after surgery and on cats in terminal illness, and it seems to be an excellent painkiller. There was a serious mixup over my dog's dosage and she was on two and a half times the prescribed dose, which I felt awful about when I realised why she was completely zonked out for about a week, but thankfully even that did no long term harm. She had liver function tests before another bout of surgery and her liver function was good for a dog of her age, the vet said.


----------



## Dr.Marie (Jun 21, 2009)

> Hi Dr. Marie - can I ask you a question?
> 
> My burmese cat has chronic idiopathic cystitis. He was a rescue cat - he's been living with me just over a year and is ten years old.
> 
> ...


I do have some cats that I have on Metacam for interstitial cystitis. For some cats this is the only thing that works and so we have to weigh the benefits against the risks. However, I don't usually have them on once a day dosing. Most cats that I have on Metacam I have on a very small dose given every 2-3 days. You can ask your vet what they think about that.

The other thing you can possibly try is a medication called amitriptyline. It is an anti-anxiety drug that seems to work well for a lot of cats with interstitial cystitis. However, it is in a pill form that has to be given daily and the pill tastes nasty so it is sometimes hard to give.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Dr.Marie said:


> I do have some cats that I have on Metacam for interstitial cystitis. For some cats this is the only thing that works and so we have to weigh the benefits against the risks. However, I don't usually have them on once a day dosing. Most cats that I have on Metacam I have on a very small dose given every 2-3 days. You can ask your vet what they think about that.
> 
> The other thing you can possibly try is a medication called amitriptyline. It is an anti-anxiety drug that seems to work well for a lot of cats with interstitial cystitis. However, it is in a pill form that has to be given daily and the pill tastes nasty so it is sometimes hard to give.


Dr Marie, how about putting the amitriptyline in a gel capsule? I know some medicines cannot be put in capsules because of the way they need to dissolve, but gel caps can be a life saver for bad tasting pills and kitties.

I have enough experience/skill now that I can pill any cat (brag brag) without the cat tasting it, but when I have to give baytril (notoriously bitter), I always put the tablets in capsules.

Oscarthecat, I agree with Dr Marie about trying the amitriptyline. It can have a sedative affect, so you would have to be sure to keep him in more, you could give the med at night, when presumably he's sleeping anyway (my cats do at least) You'd have to watch his weight too.

In addition, your cat should be having regular blood work to check kidney function. I'm not sure....at least every three months I would say, cats' health, esp kidneys, can change that fast.



> For some cats this is the only thing that works and so we have to weigh the benefits against the risks.


Yes, this happens all too often, choosing the lesser of two evils, with our beloved pets, doesn't it?


----------



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you dr marie & lorilu


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

My cat was on this for 3 weeks after she had her leg amputated and shes fine


----------



## JOANNEJ1655 (Sep 5, 2009)

My cat is on Metacam once a day. He is also on Interferon for his calici and is now on a steroid cream for a skin problem he has developed. I have read up about Metacam and there are a lot of mixed reviews. I am worried about all the medication my cat is on as he is only 9 months old.


----------



## cassie12 (Feb 23, 2016)

LostGirl said:


> Yes definatly metacam, it was metacam on the bottle and packaging so it couldnt have been anything else.


Hi All

I have just found this forum and would like to share our recent experience regarding very poor & fatal Vet advice for our Cat Cassie.
Metacam killed our cat..
Our cat was taken to Vets4pets in Sheffield for a dental check up [she had gingivitis] & she was having trouble chewing bisquits,
The Vet told me our cat needed a couple of back teeth taking out..
trying to cut a long story short, after the extraction she was put on a weeks supply of oral liquid Metacam [without having had any blood test at all the vet never suggested doing any ]
A week later she was not recovering from the extraction nor eating very much, so I took her back to Vets4pets, the Vet had a look and basically said I will give you some more pain relief "Metacam" another weeks supply, we gave her one of the doses but because the cat was not eating & now starting to be sick/vomit I thought it was not a good idea Not to continue with the Painkiller Metacam"...but alas it was too late the damage had been done to her Kidneys, I spent over a £1000.00 to try & save her but she died in my arms 4 weeks later .
I started researching this & the Metacam & found that it was fatal for cats, specially if they have already got the onset of KF, we were not aware of any kidney problems at all or that dental problems could cause any, but now we have found out that a cat with dental issues can lead to kidney & liver problems, we did not know this , until now, but the Vet should have known all this, & its a fact that before prescribing Metacam to a cat with dental problems it is essential Blood Tests should be done First.
Needless to say we are devastated our Beautiful long haired cat Cassie was only just 12 years old.

Advice to anyone in Sheffield Avoid Vets4pets !!!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forums.

I'm sorry to hear Cassie's story. Bless you for addressing her dental disease - this gets ignored in many cats and thousands suffer in silence. I hope her final passing was peaceful.

Metacam gets a bad rap - it's a very useful medicine with no equivalent available - but it does have to be used carefully and isn't appropriate in every patient. It seems in hindsight that it was not suitable for Cassie, but I can understand the vet's reasons for using it.

Unfortunately, there are only a few painkillers that are suitable for cats. Metacam is a popular choice because it's quite easy to give, and it is the only painkiller authorised for longer than six days' treatment. Also, as well as relieving pain, it has excellent anti-inflammatory effects and can reduce a fever. No other classes of medication do all of this so effectively.

So, vets are quite limited in what they can give cats for pain (in terms of legal considerations, effectiveness and ease of use). Metacam fits the bill is authorised, is anti-inflammatory as well as painkilling, and it's also available in that liquid formation which makes it easy to give. It's a useful drug, and certainly a sensible choice of painkiller for dental disease or after extractions.

While Metacam should always be used with caution in cats with kidney disease, there are now several studies showing that cats with stable kidney disease can tolerate a low dose of Metacam without their kidneys getting worse. I've used it in my own cat with known kidney disease and it did not affect his blood results.

Blood tests prior to a GA are a welcome precaution anyway, whether or not Metacam is to be used. GA naturally causes a drop in blood pressure, which can make the kidneys work harder. If the kidneys weren't 100% happy anyway, this can push them over the edge. Knowing about kidney disease before starting can help plan the anaesthetic.

That said (and this is very important), blood tests are not a foolproof way of diagnosing kidney disease. The kidneys function very well even when damaged, with problems only showing up on blood tests at a very late stage - you don't even start to see changes on blood tests until 75% of kidney function has already been lost (which means you could have only 30% of your kidney tissue working but still have great blood results.

This is a limitation of the test, and can throw a spanner in the works when trying to identify cats with kidney disease or predict which ones will have problems with Metacam (or GA, or dehydration, or heatstroke or too much vitamin D or whatever trigger factor the cat happens they come up against).

I guess what I'm trying to say is that these things aren't an exact science, and there are many shades of grey between different patients which makes their management variable. What is safe or effective for one cat might not be for the next and vice versa.

Have you spoken to the veterinary practice about all of this? If you haven't, please do so: it's important they have the chance to address the issues you've raised. This sounds more like a communication issue than just the fact Metacam was given, as your post suggests you are (understandably) uncomfortable with the fact that you felt bloods were not an option made available to you.

I hope you can find some peace after this awful event. Please look after yourself.

If you did want to read more about Metacam, there's a thread here with more details:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/metacam-and-cats.362677/


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your cat, Cassie, and welcome to the forum.

I was in a similar situation to yourself with my cat, Chino, but fortunately, as Ceiling Kitty pointed out, mine was a different outcome. Chino had severe gingivitis from being a kitten. The gum disease was affecting his kidneys and he was showing signs of kidney disease from 8 years old. By the time he was 12 years old, he stopped eating. After a week in the vets on a drip and several tests later, they could not find any reason for him not eating other than the fact his gums were sore and teeth were rotten. Chino was referred to a specialist dentist, who said he did not normally like to remove all of a cat's teeth, but in Chino's case he felt it was necessary. After a two hour operation, Chino came home with no teeth but a bottle of Metacam. I can't remember the dose of Metacam prescribed, but something tells me it was quite low. I was worried sick the whole time I was giving it to him, but he needed it because not eating would have resulted, eventually, in hepatic lipidosis. Thankfully, he came to no harm. There was no worsening of his kidney function at all, in fact, since having his teeth removed, there has been hardly any worsening of his kidneys, for which I am very grateful. Sadly, your cat has been unlucky and I probably would be just as upset and angry if I were in your shoes.


----------



## cassie12 (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks to you both for those very kind words.

We have this morning laid Cassie to rest in our garden,with a very nice memorial.

Regarding Vets4pets & Metacam, it was our very first visit to this practice, & I questioned this metacam medication because I had not heard of it before, at a previous vets practice they did not use this painkiller, also at the previous practice Cassie had many test including blood in 2013 & she was fine the tests all came back Normal

we have another cat "Sooty" he had teeth out at the previous practice on 2 seperate occasions with no bother, we just had to give Sooty Oxytet' for 6 days before & 6 days after the Dental Extraction, the vet gave Sooty a painkilling injection after the extraction also [i don't which kind] but Sooty recovered very quickly.
Sooty was Diagnosed & suffered from chlamydia from 3 months old & the only Meds/antibiotic that could cure the disease was _*Oxytetracycline *_ but we were warned this Antibiotic could affect his teeth, but it was a chance we had to take,the _*Oxytetracycline sorted the Chlamydia , but it did affect his second teeth hence the extractions. 
We only hope Sooty has no kidney issues, he is a black short haired moggy & also 12years old the same as Cassie was
we never allow our cats out of our home & garden, it all very secure, they cant escape, not that they have ever tried to, we live very close to a busy road so spent a lot of cash securing the garden, they cant get out & nothing can get in.*_
*Fingers crossed Sooty will go on for many more years , needless to say we have lost all confidence in Vets4pets
*


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

I would be very reluctant to use metacam again for Stitch. He had dental work done last year owing to resorption of 3 of his teeth. He was in severe pain & had stopped eating.

The metacam caused vomiting, to the point he had nothing left to vomit, just green bile. He became dehydrated and at one point I really thought he was going to die. He didn't eat anything for three days.

The vets re did blood tests to check his renal function - thankfully it was ok. 

He had anti emetics and antacids and thank goodness he is still here. I saw 2 vets during treatment and one expressed concern as to how much metacam he had been given


----------



## cassie12 (Feb 23, 2016)

Clare

I am very pleased to say you have been very lucky with Stitch.

was the blood work done before the Dental & Metacam or after ?

Can I ask how old he*/*she is ?

Best Wishes


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Metacam is very dose specific. That is why the syringes are marked with the weight of the cat and not just in mls. I know of a girl who was weighed wrongly at the vet and given too high a dose. She started being sick and was quite unwell but that does not prevent me using it for my cats *in appropriate situations and with the correct* *dose* when my vet prescribes it.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Sti


cassie12 said:


> Clare
> 
> I am very pleased to say you have been very lucky with Stitch.
> 
> ...


 Stitch is around 6 or 7 (we don't know for sure). He suddenly stopped eating and the vet said he had acute gingivitis, possibly caused by calcivirus. He was due his annual vaccinations but we had to postpone them.

Because of his age we ran full blood test before the dental, it showed a high white blood cell count but nothing else.

He had an xray before the dental, 3 teeth were extracted - he had resorptions which I believe are extremely painful.

He was given metacam via injection at the vets plus other painkillers I cant remember the name of. I was given metacam to take home for him & administer the next day.

He had ONE dose at home (it wasn't a full dose as he is a sod to give medication to) and that night he vomited, he then kept vomiting over the next 12-24hrs until he was retching & just bringing up bile.

He refused to eat or take any fluids. His eyes look really weird, he was wobbly and hid inside our airing cupboard - I really thought he was going to die & prepared myself for the worst.

I took him to our local vet as I couldn't get to my usual vet. There was a concern over the amount of IV metacam he had been given so he had extra blood tests to check renal function which thankfully was ok. He was given anti emetics and antacids.

He stopped being sick but still refused to eat, at this point it was nearly four days without eating, the hole in his mouth was also not healing.

Back to original vets who gave him sub cut fluids and monitored him over the next hour, they managed to get him to eat. He had a long acting antibiotic injection to help heal his mouth. I think in total we had about six post op checks until the vet was finally happy with him and signed him off.

I have no complaints about his treatment at all, the vets were wonderful and I had so much support and advice from some lovely members on here. We also use Vets for Pets and I am really happy with them.

I think Stitch just had a bad reaction to the drugs he was given and I don't think this could have been predicted. I've had other cats on metacam and they have all been fine. X


----------



## cassie12 (Feb 23, 2016)

I can only repeat you were very lucky to get the right Vet, if you had continued with the oral Metacam it could probably-would have been a different story.

Our Cassie who we lost to Metacam also had gingivitis & she was 12years old, we were given a weeks supply of the oral Metacam after the dental & then given another weeks supply was prescribed when we returned because Cassie was not recovering & not eating, terrible neglect & totally unprofessional !!!

There is No doubt at all in my mind that the Vets4pets branch we used totally neglected their duty of care, you have only to search the internet [& I am not talking just about the USA forums] to find similar stories & complaints, also how to use oral metacam, the doses to use & for how long, or how Not to use Metacam for cats, & it certainly should not be used for 7 days & then some .........

No Blood Test were offered or suggested by the Vet at anytime before the extractions, this is un excusable & unacceptable
*
You say you were happy with the treatment, but which Vet made the mistake you have mentioned in your post above of giving your cat too much Metacam*,
I am a little confused you say you use more than one Vet & went from one & then to another ?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Metacam Oral Suspension for Cats is licensed for as long as it's needed for chronic musculoskeletal disorders (eg arthritis). There is no limit on how long it can be given for, provided it's working for that particular cat and they are tolerating it. The lowest effective dose should be given.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I completely understand your upset and frustration @cassie12 - Have you made your feelings known to the practice? I do think you should do this.
Vet practices vary hugely, especially I would imagine in large chains such as Vets4Pets.
I'm very wary of Metacam, not sure if I would use it again in the future but if I did I would want a blood test before and after administration to check kidney function especially in a senior cat. I must admit I'm surprised this wasn't offered to you.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

cassie12 said:


> I can only repeat you were very lucky to get the right Vet, if you had continued with the oral Metacam it could probably-would have been a different story.
> 
> Our Cassie who we lost to Metacam also had gingivitis & she was 12years old, we were given a weeks supply of the oral Metacam after the dental & then given another weeks supply was prescribed when we returned because Cassie was not recovering & not eating, terrible neglect & totally unprofessional !!!
> 
> ...


There was no mistake regarding Stitches dosage of the IV injection, merely a SLIGHT concern he had possibly been given a little too much. I do emphasise the little, it certainly wasn't an overdose.

Vets for pets did his dental, x rays and blood work. They are half an hour away by car, when I didn't have use of the car I had to walk him to the local vet who conducted a further post op blood test and mentioned the metacam.

The head vet at vets for pets treated Stitch free of charge after surgery and included all the medication, sub cut fluids etc in the free checks. I saw her about 4 or 5 times post op completely free of charge. She rang me daily to see how he was and once she had signed him off she rang a few weeks later to check everything was ok.

She saved his life, without the fluids and so many checks he wouldn't be here now. Do I think she made a mistake with his medication? No I don't. I personally think he would have had a reaction regardless of the dosage. She even rang me to check everything was ok and I was happy with the treatment because I had used a different vet (and they requested Stitches history).

I am ever so sorry you had a bad experience but I will continue vets for pets and would happily recommend that branch to anyone.

I feel for vets, they get a raw deal sometimes and get criticised regardless of whether they have been able to offer successful treatment or not. X


----------



## cassie12 (Feb 23, 2016)

Claire I would not be Kicking off on here about vets4pets if I thought they had don't their job properly & given the right advice & treatment , when blood test were eventually done on Cassie ,this was after the teeth extraction & the Metacam & also when they realised Cassie was not recovering,obviously too late, so they recommended the sub cut fluids Cassie was kept at the practice & put on this intravenous fluid for 6 days the cost just for this was £665.00, the dental was £265.00, Medication > [ antibiotic & metacam ] > £58 & 2 lots of blood "post metacam" £140.00.. I find this an absolute rip-off, audacity & unprofessional neglect on an large scale !

I have put in a formal complaint to the practice & to head office, but I am not holding my breath...it will probably be excuse after excuse, but I will push them to the limit that's for sure


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Stitches vet bill was nearly £700 for what we believed would be a "routine dental", insurance wouldnt pay any part of the claim. So yes very expensive but no more so than other vets


----------

